# The Anna Netrebko blog



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I've been building up my own anticipation of my attendance of Don Pasquale with Anna in a little more than 24hrs. I thought of starting already with a few impressions. This is very personal and kind of off-topic so I don't know whether others will even want to read this, but since some users have asked me to describe in detail this Anna peregrination, maybe the pre should also have a space instead of just the during and the post.

So, I'm back in New York City for five days (I go home on Sunday), where I used to live. I left seven years ago and have been back a few times to visit, but this time, it's strangely different. I believe that I went beyond the threshold of familiarity and now I see the city, while still evocative of so many memories, as a stranger place. And this is a very disturbing feeling for me, although it's also exhilarating.

For instance, I was walking on 5th avenue and saw the Atlas statue in front of the Rockfeller Center. I noticed for the first time in my life that Atlas has a somber expression, like he's thinking "Damn, why do I have to carry this burden?" Atlas seems pissed off and constipated. I had never noticed it. I used to take Atlas for granted and hadn't ever stopped to look at his facial expression.

Anyway, I'm glad to be here, walking around, feeling the smells (both good and bad), looking at the colors, at the human jungle with all the gamut from strikingly beautiful people to freakshly ugly people, listening to the eternal symphony of taxi cab horns, NYPD vehicles... Listening more often to different world languages than to English... 

Then, there are new buildings... like the Time Warner Center at Columbus Circle... and there are pedicabs in Central Park now. And a good 30% of people are walking by while talking on cell phones or text messaging. There's a new Apple store in front of FAO Schwartz. But the Plaza is still the same, with the preposterous doorman uniforms.

My first meal was at Gray's Papaya. I took the subway and went straight to 72nd and Broadway to eat two hot dogs and a fruit drink. $4.45. I remember when the same combo went for $1. The franks remain just as good. And the subway now is $2.25. Oh my...

My second meal was a lot more ambitious, at Artisanal. I gave myself a feast of cheese and wine. Five portions of cheese, with five small wine glasses, each different wine a perfect pairing for each different cheese. All delicious. I was by myself, since my wife is attending a scientific meeting. I'm also attending it, but on and off. Artisanal was my off.

Tomorrow we'll dine at the Met, and the last day, Saturday night, at Bouley. Tonight we're wide open, we'll likely just go out with friends for drinks.

I passed by my favorite restaurant, Jean Georges. But this time we did not make a reservation there, since our friends wanted to go to Bouley.

Last night I walked to Lincoln Center, kind of dragged to it like iron to a magnet. I had strong emotions when I saw the fountain and the facade of the Met, with a large panel advertising Boris Godunov (which I'll also attend on Saturday). I had tears in my eyes. This place is the second place on Earth that has delivered to me the most ecstasy and happiness (the first one is the bedroom I've been sharing with my beloved wife). And I'm back in town, and tomorrow I'll be seeing the familiar walls, the familiar chandeliers, the familiar curtains. I can't wait.

On the other hand, I'm definitely not a New Yorker any longer. I was inpatient with the traffic jam coming from La Guardia. I was appalled at the long line organized in different color lines with monitors like in an airport, that I had to use to check out from Whole Foods at the Time Warner Center - and even with all the monitors, it took a long long time to pay for a simple sfoggliatelle. I had to make lunch reservations to eat at Artisanal. I'm not used to all this competition any longer. In my current town, everything is easy and laid back. There are no lines at Whole Foods there, and to have lunch in restaurants you just walk in. (OK, but my current town is not as exciting).

Not to mention that I say good morning to neighbors and strangers in my little Southern town. Over here, I'm afraid that if I said the same to someone, the person would reply: "You nuts? F... off!!"

Not to forget that yesterday a friend was telling me that he and his wife are paying for the rent of a small two-bedroom apartment, exactly twice as much as I pay for the mortgage of my big and comfortable house.

Oh well, it's thrilling to be here again... right at the center of the world with all this culture and this human diversity...

But maybe it's even better because now I'm just visiting and I don't need to live here.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Today is the big day mate. Be sure to tell us all about your adventures with Anna.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Last night I walked to Lincoln Center, kind of dragged to it like iron to a magnet. I had strong emotions when I saw the fountain and the facade of the Met, with a large panel advertising Boris Godunov (which I'll also attend on Saturday). I had tears in my eyes. *This place is the second place on Earth that has delivered to me the most ecstasy and happiness (the first one is the bedroom I've been sharing with my beloved wife*). And I'm back in town, and tomorrow I'll be seeing the familiar walls, the familiar chandeliers, the familiar curtains. I can't wait.


That brought a smile to my face, have to admire such passionate (crazy?) devotion to the world of opera, at least the wife comes first :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Today is the big day mate. Be sure to tell us all about your adventures with Anna.


I'm sure Anna is just as excited.

Now I need some grooming... a cologne... nice clothes...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> That brought a smile to my face, have to admire such passionate (crazy?) devotion to the world of opera, at least the wife comes first :lol:


The wife comes first, no doubt about it, I really love her. And she comes second as well in a tie with the Met, because I'm one of the few privileged opera lovers whose spouses also love opera. She used to go with me, and is coming with me tonight as well, and she enjoys it almost as much as I do (but not quite - for instance, she is not coming to Boris Godunov which she deems too long and with unappealing orchestration especially in the Mussorgsky's orchestration which is the case in this production, and instead will be shopping). I can't understand why someone would ever prefer shopping to Boris Godunov... oh wait, I forgot, she's wired differently, she's a woman...:lol: And since I've mentioned the bedroom, vive la difference!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's been fascinating to read about your re-acquaintance with New York. I hope you & Mrs. Almaviva have a fantastic time and that Anna is wonderful.

Can't wait to read your review.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> It's been fascinating to read about your re-acquaintance with New York. I hope you & Mrs. Almaviva have a fantastic time and that Anna is wonderful.
> 
> Can't wait to read your review.


Thanks. I'm back to my friend's apartment, waiting for my wife who should be here in half an hour, and three hours from now we'll be eating at the Met restaurant and getting ready for curtain time. I may be able to post more, from my cell phone, as we go, but it's not as convenient as a large keyboard so I may post just short sentences and leave a full review for later when I'm back at the laptop.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I'm sure Anna is just as excited.
> 
> Now I need some grooming... a cologne... nice clothes...


Don't bother. Even if you put on some jeans and a Sex Pistols t-shirt your charisma alone should be enough to make her swoon.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK folks I'm here, intermission, loving it, Anna is gorgeous and very funny but she hasn't ran off with me yet, but it should happen anytime now!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> OK folks I'm here, intermission, loving it, Anna is gorgeous and very funny but she hasn't ran off with me yet, but it should happen anytime now!


Glad you're enjoying it Alma, and hope lives eternal!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, here I am, back to my friend's apartment. So, my report.

While we waited for our friends, we browsed the memorabilia and DVDs at the Met Opera shop. I didn't buy anything but tomorrow I will, when I go back for Boris Godunov. Like DA said once, I wish I had brought a sleeping bag, I'd love to stay there for the night... That shop is paradise on earth.

Then, dinner at the Met Grand Tier restaurant.

Appetizer, crab cake. Entree, red snapper with brown beans. Desert, Opera Gateau (of course). Wine, Piper Heidsieck Brut, NV. You know, nothing really fancy, but pretty delicious nevertheless, with the good company of my best friend and his new girlfriend, a very interesting woman who knows and loves opera, wine, and cinema. Attractive, too. I hope my friend marries her. They've been together for 7 months, and of all my friend's girlfriends, this is the one my wife and I liked the best, and by far. So let's keep our fingers crossed, although watching Don Pasquale certainly hasn't helped my friend's commitment trouble. :lol: Bill, $141 per couple. Not bad for New York City.

We finished dinner 10 minutes before curtain time. Excellent seats, Grand Tier, front row, middle.

Seeing Jimmy Levine again was thrilling. He's been looking old and frail these days. 40 years... a long time, Jimmy, and lots of good operas. I hope you stay alive for a lot longer!

Ah, the red walls... the golden curtain... the MetTitles... Nostalgia Lane.

The opera itself, you guys know it. It's pretty darn good, delightful light overture, very good comedic sense, rather funny moments of the kind that makes one literally laugh out loud, some melodious arias (although a little below the usual Donizetti standard), some good ensembles and crescendos.

The five highlights, all pretty good: Norina's first aria when she presents herself, _Quel guardo il cavalieri._ Ernesto's lamentation, _Cerchero lontana terra. _The quartet _E rimasto la impietrato. _Malatesta-Pasquale's spectacular duo in crescendo at the end of second act, _Cheti, cheti, immatinente. _Then, the most famous part, Ernesto's serenade followed by the duo _Tornarmi a dir che m'ami. _

Otto Schenk's production (he took curtain calls too, *he* is pretty darn old by now, poor guy, another one who made me nostalgic) is set in Rome in the 19th century, according to Donizetti's intention, in spite of the fact that censors made him set it in the past as usual. Beautiful staging, especially the scenes on the terrace and the garden. Very realistic looking, with the right colors and roofs to suggest Rome.

Singing and acting: rather first rate, except for Matthew Polenzani's Ernesto, who was less good - not enough dramatic impact, beautiful voice but he mishandled the passagio at one point, and less competent acting. But not too bad to the point of ruining the evening.

John Del Carlo was a very accomplished Don Pasquale. He was very funny, sang superbly, and was very convincing in his acting. He was the perfect old man with the hots for a young lady but getting pretty scared and overwhelmed.

Mariusz Kwiecien was a spectacular Malatesta. Great voice, with power and projection. Great timing, great gesticulation, excellent chemistry with Anna.

Now, the big star. My Anna...

Well, of course, she stole the show every time she was on stage. During her first aria, she gave us a generous view of her - cough cough - assets (mammary glands and lower extremeties, a.k.a. boobs and legs). Her skin is beautiful and tanned, what a skin color! The long dark hair is lush and sexy. She is chubby now. A bit too much... Come on, girl, some diet and exercise so that you fit into that red dress for a revival of La Traviata! But anyway, I'll forgive her roundness, given all the other good parts.

Not only her voice has improved a lot in the last five years, but her acting seems even better than before (and it was already phenomenal). Anna was wickedly funny in this production. First, on the terrasse, her flirtatious provocations towards Malatesta were very enticing. When she started to rehearse with him the candid facial expressions she would need to use as Sofronia, she brought the house down with laughter. Then her Sofronia first phase was even more hilarious, covered with a veil, behaving like a saint, moving around the stage very comically in studied convent-girl steps. And then, tchan, tchan, tchan, tchan... the big transformation. If she was hilarious before, when she got to Sophronia second phase, nobody could stop laughing. She literally tore up the whole stage, jumped around, smashed statues, overturned furniture, jumped up and down the sofa, with formidable energy, while singing superbly at the same time. That's our Anna, folks!! Her costumes when she prepares to go out to the theater were incredible - vulgar, shocking, over the top, enough to send Don Pasquale to the edge of a heart attack. Then she turned sweet again for the romantic third act, and filled the house with her beautiful voice.

During the curtain calls, her facial expression was just what I had imagined - simple, humble, grateful to the public, content with the love and appreciation she got, satisfied with a job well done, without any prima donna kind of behavior. She tripped on the floor during the curtain calls, and looked at the public with an amused and apologetic expression.

We love you, Anna.

Oh, I forgot the most important part. Of course, she spotted me in the audience and fell in love with me. She sent me hand signals saying "call me" and then - I think - used sign language to give me her phone number. I believe I got it almost right. I got 8 digits out of 10, but it looks like the other two are wrong because I've been calling and the phone is not in service. Damn!:lol: Oh well, it looks like our night of sweet lovemaking in her hotel won't happen this time. But I'm sure that next time I'll get all ten digits right.

Then, getting our coats back was fun too, because of the statue of Caruso, the wall covered with pictures of past and present performers, and the gallery with old pictures from the first Bayreuth Ring, and pictures of all Met Rings ever staged.

Just another night at this cathedral of opera... and the show goes on.

Tomorrow I'll post my review of Boris Godunov with Rene Pape.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that Anna was on the top of her game (and next time no doubt on top of you as well) my friend. I hope for a DVD release of this production - it sounds like a lot of fun.

......Smart thinking to buy your dvd's and memorabilia today when the wife isn't there with you keeping an eye on things and trying to limit the money you spend. :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Glad to hear that Anna was on the top of her game (and next time no doubt on top of you as well) my friend. I hope for a DVD release of this production - it sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> ......Smart thinking to buy your dvd's and memorabilia today when the wife isn't there with you keeping an eye on things and trying to limit the money you spend. :lol:


This production will be on Met in HD a couple of weeks from now, make sure you catch it. However the best part was the fact that from the Grand Tier front row I had a prime line of sight from the top, looking down on Anna's clivage so her first scene gave me an eyefull. Cross your fingers for the camera to also be shooting from the top.

The wife said she'll allow $200 of Met Shop expenses. Well, if she says $200, she won't be too shocked with around $250 or a little more, so, I'm good. And don't forget that she'll be shopping herself in the city (purses, shoes, etc, those things that representatives of her half of the species crave), and most likely will go way above this threshold so she won't have grounds to complain.:devil:

Hey, can you change the title? This is not the pre- any longer.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ok folks, now posting from boris godunov intermission. gorgeous production, should be the new reference boris. everything perfect so far, full review later.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Reading your enthusiastic description of all this, I can almost hear the buzz of the crowds and the tuning of the instruments. Hope your second evening is as memorable as the first.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> The wife said she'll allow $200 of Met Shop expenses. Well, if she says $200, she won't be too shocked with around $250 or a little more, so, I'm good. And don't forget that she'll be shopping herself in the city (purses, shoes, etc, those things that *representatives of her half of the species crave*), and most likely will go way above this threshold so she won't have grounds to complain.:devil:


Glad you have a lovely shopping spree ahead of you, Alma, but you really must stop making wild generalisations about What Women Want.

What this woman wants (and I think I'm speaking for sospiro here too) is an unlimited budget and access to a huge shop full of opera CDs and DVDs. You can keep your silly shoes and purses, they just take up room that could be used for music shelving.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> What this woman wants (and I think I'm speaking for sospiro here too) is an unlimited budget and access to a huge shop full of opera CDs and DVDs. You can keep your silly shoes and purses, they just take up room that could be used for music shelving.



















Too right. When I see a purse priced at £300 I work out how many DVDs/CDs I could get for that. Or it would pay for a trip to ROH.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Too right. When I see a purse priced at £300 I work out how many DVDs/CDs I could get for that. Or it would pay for a trip to ROH.


That's why we love the both of you so much.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Glad you have a lovely shopping spree ahead of you, Alma, but you really must stop making wild generalisations about What Women Want.
> 
> What this woman wants (and I think I'm speaking for sospiro here too) is an unlimited budget and access to a huge shop full of opera CDs and DVDs. You can keep your silly shoes and purses, they just take up room that could be used for music shelving.


Natalie, I'm just kidding. My wife spent $120 bucks in some ear rings, some sexy underwear, and a pull-over... for me. (oops, I should clarify, only the pull-over is for me... hehehe... although the underwear will be put to good use by the couple).

I was a good boy too. I spent $120 in the Met Opera shop. Nothing fancy. A La Traviata throw pillow. A set of coasters with reproduction of old labels. Three post cards with pictures of Verdi, Bizet, and Wagner, plus some Met Opera magnets to attach them to the fridge. A production poster for Gluck's Orfee. A conductor baton. A
board game with opera quiz. That's it. She loved my buys, and I loved hers.

I pretend to be some sort of macho man here, but actually, I'm not.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Reading your enthusiastic description of all this, I can almost hear the buzz of the crowds and the tuning of the instruments. Hope your second evening is as memorable as the first.


It was, it was. Full review still to follow, I think Boris Godunov was so good that it deserves another thread, or a long post in the appropriate thread for live performances.
The evening hasn't ended yet, since soon we'll be heading to Bouley Restaurant.
But we've been to another couple's apartment already and had food and wine there, so, it will be a second dinner, and thank God in NYC one doesn't need to drive otherwise I'd lose my license.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the end of the trip.
Bouley Restaurant. 
One of the best meals of my life, just stunning.
More nice conversation with two couples of friends. Service eager to please and knowledgeable but also confused, bumping on each other, and making mistakes, not to forget that they only sat us 45 minutes after our reservation, and gave us a small table in a room that was too hot. But the food was so good, I forgive them for these blunders. I had a Porcini Flan with crab meat and truffles as an appetizer, and lobster as an entree. Desert was a mango-passion fruit dome. Great amuse gueule (gaspacho with cucumber sorbet) and another sorbet (actually frozen yougurt) before dessert, and fabulous cookies and chocolates with coffee. The wine was a magnum of a Margaux (no, not Chateau Margaux, a regular one) 2003, very good.

We're exhausted. It's 2:30 AM. We came back by subway, seeing scores of people dressed up for Halloween. Lots of young women in sexy outfits.

Now, bedtime, and tomorrow we will only have to time to pack and take a cab to La Guardia. 

It was a fabulous time. I need to do it more often.

The Boris Godunov review deserves another thread.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> That's the end of the trip.
> Bouley Restaurant.
> *One of the best meals of my life, just stunning*.
> More nice conversation with two couples of friends. Service eager to please and knowledgeable but also confused, bumping on each other, and making mistakes, not to forget that they only sat us 45 minutes after our reservation, and gave us a small table in a room that was too hot. But the food was so good, I forgive them for these blunders. I had a Porcini Flan with crab meat and truffles as an appetizer, and lobster as an entree. Desert was a mango-passion fruit dome. Great amuse gueule (gaspacho with cucumber sorbet) and another sorbet (actually frozen yougurt) before dessert, and fabulous cookies and chocolates with coffee. The wine was a magnum of a Margaux (no, not Chateau Margaux, a regular one) 2003, very good.
> ...


Alma how much does a "proper" meal like that cost in the big apple.......


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Alma how much does a "proper" meal like that cost in the big apple.......


We paid $295 per couple, tip included. Worth every penny.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I buy shoes, sometimes. (I've tried strapping CDs to my feet, but they never sound the same afterwards.)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I buy shoes, sometimes. (I've tried strapping CDs to my feet, but they never sound the same afterwards.)












DVDs might work in snow


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

sospiro said:


> DVDs might work in snow


Brilliant idea..........
but I prefer to keep the DVD and just cut the plastic case in two pieces down the middle, use a few rubber bands and we have the latest "bohemian" shoe fashion


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

DarkAngel said:


> Brilliant idea..........
> but I prefer to keep the DVD and just cut the plastic case in two pieces down the middle, use a few rubber bands and we have the latest "bohemian" shoe fashion


Not such great traction, though...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like you've had an amazing trip so far! Your first post made me itch to get in a vacation to New York City....I've never been before.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Sounds like you've had an amazing trip so far! Your first post made me itch to get in a vacation to New York City....I've never been before.


I feel exactly the same Sonata. I've never been to New York but when I do go it will include a trip (or two) to the Met.

In January my current fav tenor, Joseph Calleja, is in Rigoletto & one of my fav baritones, Hvorostovsky, is doing Boccanegra.









I can't afford to go and I have no annual leave left but it hasn't stopped me wishing. Oh well if I win the Lottery....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I buy shoes, sometimes. (I've tried strapping CDs to my feet, but they never sound the same afterwards.)


What about purses Alan? What with you in your shoes (somehow I picture something by Louboutin) and Alma in his earrings and sexy underwear I'm getting some alarmingly vivid mental pictures of you guys!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> What about purses Alan? What with you in your shoes (somehow I picture something by Louboutin) and Alma in his earrings and sexy underwear I'm getting some alarmingly vivid mental pictures of you guys!


 :scold:
Hey! I have clarified this issue already! Only the pullover was for me!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Sounds like you've had an amazing trip so far! Your first post made me itch to get in a vacation to New York City....I've never been before.


Yep, it was great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> :scold:
> Hey! I have clarified this issue already! Only the pullover was for me!


He he he. Just teasing


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> What about purses Alan?


No, I confess I'm not a frequent purse-purchaser, but I could always try harder. And who is this Louboutin? Does he make _bouts_? Doesn't he know they're spelled _boots_?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> And who is this Louboutin? Does he make _bouts_? Doesn't he know they're spelled _boots_?












I think I've found a use for your budgie feathers.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, the purses they make these days look awfully like shoes, don't they?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I expect you've seen this?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I expect you've seen this?


I hadn't, thanks for posting, wonderful pics!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You've got to read this too Alma. The bit about Your Anna is at the end.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You've got to read this too Alma. The bit about Your Anna is at the end.


Not very flattering of Garanca's Carmen in the middle of that piece.........
Alma will not be a happy camper


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

New York Times review of the Richard Tucker Gala.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Not very flattering of Garanca's Carmen in the middle of that piece.........
> Alma will not be a happy camper


No, as a matter of fact I totally agree with him. First, let me paste here the two paragraphs about Elina:

"Latvian mezzo *Elina Garanca*, whom the Met is pushing as their new sexpot Carmen, unfortunately has neither the temperament nor the vocal allure to back up her admittedly good looks (memo to *Peter Gelb*: opera - it's about voice and stage presence and, hopefully, acting ability - not pretty faces and slender bodies). Garanca was dull, dull, dull. Both of her gala pieces should have been full of Spanish fire - "Carcelaras" from *Ruperto Chapi*'s zarzuela _Las hijas del Zebedeo_ and the final scene from Bizet's _Carmen_ - but in both she came across as reserved and impassive.

In particular, her Carmen, opposite *Brandon Jovanovich*'s Don Jose (with whom she is sharing the Met stage this season in the ugly new Richard Eyre production) was so slack and non-present that she might as well have been in the sound booth phoning in her performance. Much of that scene has to do with Carmen's reaction to Don Jose as his pleas turn into threats - her silence has to be alive with contempt, impatience, challenge, anger, triumph, fatalism, something, anything. But Garanca just stood there with the vacant expression of a miscreant appearing in traffic court with lame excuses."

That's the problem with Elina. She is one in concert, and another one on stage. I've always felt this way about her. Her concert appearances are exactly as described - bland, cold, unappealing, distant, inhibited, and even vocally thoroughly disappointing. She is a shy woman. Really shy and ackward, as evidenced by a two hour documentary I saw on her life (it's on YouTube).

However on stage, probably because then she can fully get into the character's skin and forget about the inhibitions of real life Elina, she shines. Her Met Carmen was nothing like above described. In concert highlights of the same role before and after, she was the cold disappointment above described, but then on stage during the real thing she showed real passion and sex appeal, and a wonderfully rich and sexy mezzo voice.

Elina has some understanding of this problem. When asked about how she'd manage to replace Draculette in the Met's Carmen after the latter refused to be on stage with ex-hubby, Elina said "I know you're thinking that the cold blonde from the North won't be able to do it, but I think I will." And she did.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You've got to read this too Alma. The bit about Your Anna is at the end.


Wow! I'm pretty glad for Anna, people are now recognizing her voice as well, which didn't seem to be the case. And yes, unlike it usually happens when vocal defects get worse with time and voices get wear and tear, Anna's voice has been showing evolution as she matures. And her acting abilities are of course outstanding.

Oh, and I also liked that you said Your Anna with capital Y, hehehe.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, Anna sure is HOT! O_O
I think if I were to see her in concert I might literally faint (like the girls did with Elvis, lol). And don't hate on her for being chubby - real women _do _have curves!

Sounds like you had a good time at the Met. I was just there this past summer, actually, and I got to see a Met production of _The Sleeping Beauty_. It was absolutely amazing.. the dancers were perfect (as far as I could tell, not being a ballet expert), and of course the music was sublime. It was truly a pleasure actually getting to see Tchaikovsky's little dances finally acted out the way they're supposed to be!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More on Anna


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> More on Anna


Thanks, Annie, nice interview and gorgeous picture show!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Netrebko effect

Can't really feel sorry for him though


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Apparently Anna is in Zurich to support Russia's bid to host the 2018 World Cup.

_... But while her operatic credentials are unbeatable, what's Anna ever done for the beautiful game? How many keepie-uppies can she manage? Does she even understand the offside rule?..."_

Link


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Apparently Anna is in Zurich to support Russia's bid to host the 2018 World Cup.


Anna got it done! In spite of the absence of Putin, FIFA has awarded the 2018 World Cup to Russia. Who wouldn't be charmed by Anna?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Anna got it done! In spite of the absence of Putin, FIFA has awarded the 2018 World Cup to Russia. Who wouldn't be charmed by Anna?


What Anna wants, Anna gets.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.operanews.com/

Videos 'Singers' Studio'


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

To go off on a bit of a tangent, I'll be attending my first Met performance next Spring (to see my darling Natalie, who I would say I feel much the same as you do for Ms. Netrebko  ). Now, I live in Omaha, where we get 2-3 operas a year and the dress is business casual at best (I wear a tie and slacks and am among the better dressed in the audience). What is the dress code for a weeknight performance at the Met? Shall I bring a suit?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

At the Met you see people dressed in every possible way; from jeans, T-shirt and sneakers all the way to tuxedos. The more expensive the seat, the more dressed up people are. But generally speaking it is a less formal opera house than most.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Finally got to see Alma's Anna in Don Pasquale in the HD cinema broadcast. What a blast this production is, the cast has energy to burn, with Anna and Marius Kwiecen just sparking off each other (the only question being why Norina doesn't run off with Malatesta in preference to the (in this case) rather doughy and whingeing Ernesto.) If a DVD comes out I'm getting it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Finally got to see Alma's Anna in Don Pasquale in the HD cinema broadcast. What a blast this production is, the cast has energy to burn, with Anna and Marius Kwiecen just sparking off each other (the only question being why Norina doesn't run off with Malatesta in preference to the (in this case) rather doughy and whingeing Ermesto.) If a DVD comes out I'm getting it.


Well, see, Natalie, like some reviews said, this production kind of implied (without ever saying it or forcing it down our throats) that Norina and Malatesta are lovers, and a couple that goes around taking advantage of rich old gentlemen. Con artists, really. One would expect that after Norina gets her hands on the money at some point in the future (after the end of the opera), they'll skip town and restart somewhere else.

The scene on the rooftop makes it very clear. There is clearly a sexualized play between the two of them, and Norina in this production is portrayed as an actress, a woman who can simulate just about any personality in order to achieve her means. And Malatesta definitely doesn't strike me as a _bona fide _medical doctor. He is probably lying about this too.

You don't see much infatuation for Ernesto, because there isn't any. She loves Malatesta, her partner in crime.

One of the things I loved the most about this production is how they've managed to convey this alternative explanation for the plot without any regietheater tricks. They just did it in terms of acting. And of course, casting. Because they made sure to pick a bland Ernesto, and two good looking, seductive singers for the Norina and Malatesta roles.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well of course, the money, I wasn't thinking about that, but it makes sense. I loved the bit after Norina slaps Don Pasquale, where she suddenly looks shocked at herself, as though she briefly realises she has gone too far, and then she just pulls herself together because she wants Ernesto. It's definitely a pretty cruel comedy.


----------

